
U.S. Reclaims Supercomputer Crown from China - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-says-its-supercomputer-leaps-ahead-of-chinese-rival-1528473600
======
nopinsight
Supercomputers are enablers of further advances in other areas. The race says
a bit about a country's technological prowess, but shows more about its
ability and willingness to put serious resources into scientific and
technological development.

~~~
nopinsight
By the way, the crown may not stay with 200-petaflop Summit for long. China
could be planning a new machine to be launched this year [1]. The next
milestone, exascale supercomputer, is planned for 2021 in the US and 2020 in
China [2] [3].

[1] [https://www.top500.org/news/chinas-next-supercomputer-may-
sp...](https://www.top500.org/news/chinas-next-supercomputer-may-spoil-
americas-plans-to-retake-top500-crown/)

[2] [http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/02/racing-match-
chinas-g...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/02/racing-match-chinas-
growing-computer-power-us-outlines-design-exascale-computer)

[3] [https://www.opengovasia.com/articles/china-
invests-3-billion...](https://www.opengovasia.com/articles/china-
invests-3-billion-yuan-to-build-worlds-first-exascale-supercomputer-by-2020)

------
deepnotderp
I mean fwiw, the Sunway TaihuLight was reported to have terrible utilization
rates and a way too low memory bandwidth to compute ratio.

